# Barn owner feeding problem



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I do feel just a bit insane by claiming this, but here is my situation:

I currently work and live at a barn mon-fri, and the BO works sat & sun. I go home on friday and return sunday, but I am at the barn in the afternoons to check on the horses over the weekend, but don't do any work as i'm there only to ride and make sure my guys are fed properly. 

My 3 horses are fed from a bale that I buy myself and bring to the barn. The owner knows this, is perfectly ok with this, and she knows that all 3 of my guys get fed from my personal bale, and not a bale that she's bought for the rest of the boarders. My bale is COMPLETELY separate from her own bales. I buy my own because the BO's hay is often mouldy and dusty.

Recently I have noticed that the hay in one of my horses stall (1 horse is stalled, 2 are outside 24/7) is a completely different texture/color than the hay he is normally fed. I feel a bit paranoid claiming that the BO is feeding him her own hay based on my observations that 'the hay feels different than it should', but I am 100% sure that the hay in his stall is not from my bale.

It makes no sense to me why the BO would be feeding from her own bale, considering I save her money by feeding my 3 guys from my personal bale. I cannot think of a reason beyond the fact that her bale is closer to my horse's stall than mine is. 

She only feeds two days a week, the rest of the time I can be sure my horses are fed correctly, is this enough to confront her about it? Due to the weirdness of the claim, I don't want to offend her by accusing her of making such an illogical decision, so I'm not sure if I should risk it. Opinions?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe I'm going out on a limb here...

But WHY is the BO knowingly feeding horses dusty and mouldy hay?!?

I don't know youre arrangements with the horses etc, but I wouldn't, and I have walked away from a job, leave my horses or work for someone who had such a disregard for other horse's health... there are very very few reasons as to why such poor quality hay should ever be fed to horses... one of the only ones I can think of is if there literally was no other option.. but as you're managing...? I don't get it..


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

DuffyDuck said:


> Maybe I'm going out on a limb here...
> 
> But WHY is the BO knowingly feeding horses dusty and mouldy hay?!?
> 
> I don't know youre arrangements with the horses etc, but I wouldn't, and I have walked away from a job, leave my horses or work for someone who had such a disregard for other horse's health... there are very very few reasons as to why such poor quality hay should ever be fed to horses... one of the only ones I can think of is if there literally was no other option.. but as you're managing...? I don't get it..


The BO isn't purposefully getting moldy hay, but she's had a long string of bad luck buying hay, and she ends up with more bad hay than good, and she can't afford to waste it. When I feed, I pick out the best parts and throw the moldy parts aside, but i'm not sure if she does the same as it's her own money (of which she doesn't have much of) that she sees being wasted. 

I have given written notice of leaving, and i will be taking my horses and moving at the end of April, as will the other boarders, as I am the only person who can do the amount of work there is to do during the week, and once I'm gone the BO will be closing the place down for good.

That is another reason why i'm not sure if i should make a fuss and confront the BO about not feeding my hay to my horses, I'll only be here for a month. 

I work at my parent's farm sat & sun, and I can't be in two places at once. Checking on them in the afternoon is the best I can do to make sure things are taken care of


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If it is grass hay give them extra in the afternoon so it will take them through to when you come back again. They will eat that over the bad hay.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You could leave out enough hay for the time you're gone.

Unless you're there you don't know who is feeding. Maybe she was on the phone and not paying attention. Maybe another boarder saw your horse was out of hay. Maybe she had a helper. Who knows. 

I was at a barn where the owner would regularly feed moldy hay. She wouldn't let us throw it out. When I quit that job, I quietly let the boarders know why some horses mysteriously had issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

For now till you vacate the place, on weekends why not just stuff a slow feed hay net/feeder to be put out on Saturday morning and again on Sunday...
Slow feed nets cost about $7 a piece and with 3 horses x 2 days of feedings at most you need to purchase 6 nets...each filled and then very simple to put out and you know your horses received their hay allotment of quality. 
Some of those slow feed nets hold a tremendous amount of hay...enough for one full day of hay consumption on a average sized horse.

Unless your BO is buying from unscrupulous hay dealers/stores any molded hay can and should be returned for compensation of new product in return. If your BO is still buying from the same person/store after repeated spoiled hay then they are foolish and asking for a sick horse to be their fault and their liability. 
There should be "no affording of waste"...bad hay is bad hay and should be replaced and or credited 
I _would not _chance having my horses fed moldy hay...even if you pick it apart and remove what you see mold spores on...the mold is throughout and you are taking a risk of sickness. 
Besides which, the horses unless starving usually won't touch bad hay...so there is huge waste anyhow...


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

She could be feeding the junk to your horse & feeding your good stuff to hers, hoping you wouldn't notice. That happens a lot at places where people supply their own hay.
I'm glad you're moving.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Why don't you just ask her? It doesn't need to be an accusation - just mention that the hay in the stall doesn't look like yours, and you were wondering if she fed the other hay by mistake.


----------



## spirit1215 (Mar 11, 2014)

You could ask her what the deal is. Or put it like "Is my hay all ready moldy?" Maybe she'll say she's using hers if she doesn't feel threatened.
Also, are there other boarders? Is it possible that they could be feeding your horses and not know about your hay?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Someone is swapping hay thinking you won't notice. One place I inquired about boarding at said I'd have to provide my own hay. When I looked at the state of his horses I knew where my hay would be going and that my mare would soon look like his horses.


----------

